# Sticky  Spider & invert STICKIES, GUIDES and FAQs: Please read these before posting!



## GRB

Here is a selection of threads that you should consult before asking a question.

The purpose of this thread is to group up previous stickies or informative posts that cover frequently asked questions without taking up a lot of space on the page, as the previous stickies were mounting up. 


*General Info* 

Basic abbreviations and terms for those new to inverts and tarantulas:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...abbreviations-info-new-tarantula-keepers.html

A discussion of why binomial (scientific) names are of importance:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/616121-why-we-use-scientific-names.html

A quick guide to sexing your spider:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/664342-beginners-guide-sexing-tarantulas.html

A reveiw of urticating hairs, a bane for many hobbyists! 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/537077-urticating-hair.html

A slightly morbid thread showing the dead tarantula for comparison with one moulting:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/614197-death-curls.html

A guide to housing spiderlings and smaller spiders

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...8234-spiderling-housing-care.html#post7992601


*Buying* 

If you are looking for a selection of shops that deal in inverts, we have a thread list here:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/291096-list-invert-shops-uk-new.html

and for Europe here:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/402505-list-european-invert-sellers.html

And here is some general advice on buying your first spider or invert:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/43641-how-choose-your-first-spider.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/141778-want-centipede.html

As well as a helpful list of common names to scientific names to help find out what pink toe you might have 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/111951-t-scientific-common-names.html

If you decide to buy or sell privately, here are some guidelines to help ship inverts (this method is advocated by many users):

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...8633-sending-tarantulas-through-post-how.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/859460-how-not-post-tarantula.html


*Care*

Once you have your specimen, you may find some detailed caresheets in this section:

Invert Care Sheets - Reptile Forums


And if something should go wrong, here is a thread that may help:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ntula-intensive-care-emergency-treatment.html

*Habitat*

Some advice on creating decor and themed tanks (with some photos) can be found here:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/389340-invert-planted-terraria-vivaria.html



*Other advice and information:*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/664342-beginners-guide-sexing-tarantulas.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/234784-newbie-guide-poecilotheria.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/84209-how-sex-scorpions.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...aphosid-sexing-moult-service.html#post8170224

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...olting-signs-public-service-announcement.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/388524-guide-mites.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/664079-theraphosa-situation-visual-id.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...antula-breeding-arrangements.html#post8429427



To suggest a new thread to be added to this sticky please select the report thread button  (top right) on the thread you wish to be added, and state that you think it should be considered for addition to the Inverts and Spiders Stickies thread in the box.


----------

